

Fix broken Python dev environments in Mac OS X Mavericks - jgoldsmith
https://gist.github.com/goldsmith/7163055

======
mooted1
I didn't have any problems with the upgrade and neither did anyone in my
office. Was this a thing?

~~~
jgoldsmith
It definitely depends on your system configuration. Ideally, it shouldn't
break, but however I had it set up was not happy about the upgrade. Did you
use the built in Mac python or a new install from Python.org?

~~~
mooted1
A new install. I believe it was a brew as well.

------
LyndsySimon
I have found this issue only with CPython 3.3.2. 2.7.5 seems to work fine.

------
j_baker
I don't get it. Why are python dev environments broken by Mavericks?

~~~
fierycatnet
Someone pointed out on HN that Python gives segfault. He used a = 1000, a/1000
example. I did it on Python 3 and got the same error. It worked on Python 2
that came with Mavericks but thats about it. I'd think there are more issues.

~~~
celias
Here's some information from python-dev about problems with Mavericks and
python

[https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2013-October/12...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2013-October/129832.html)

